# Looking for X-Trail 2002 Oxygen Sensor



## Johnny_Flash (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

i'm desperately looking for an oxygen sensor for my X-trail 2002...

The only ones I can find all are for the X-Terra, does anyone know about an online-dealer that sells parts for X-trails ??

Help much apreciated !!!


----------



## Johnny_Flash (Sep 19, 2009)

anyone ?! where do you all buy your x-trail parts ?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Johnny_Flash said:


> anyone ?! where do you all buy your x-trail parts ?


Did a search and came up empty also for a 2002. Find out from Dealership if it's the same for the 2005-6 models - 4 wire I believe?? If it is then you should be able to find lots of online stores.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

qr20de or qr25 has same type o2 sensors. but second post o2 sensors are different than pre ones. all those are 4 wire heated type sensors. miy pre sensor was broken(its tip was cracked and burnt - i have no cat)), i searched for spare but no luck on nissan, and found that bosch universal type lambda sensor can do the trick. i bought, installed conencted wires to stock wiring harness according to colors (black and gray -whites are for heater) and isolated them, reset ecu, it worked.


----------



## Johnny_Flash (Sep 19, 2009)

could you please send me a specific link as i'm apparently too stupid to find it by myself  (there are about 100 different ones.. or are they all the same ?)


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

there are types. zirconia titania and standard. as i remember from past xtrail and most of cars are using zirconia. xtrail has 4 wired sensors.

Vehicle Part Finder Results

here are codes for 2.5 liter engine. i own 2.0 but i do not think that all are different. first one in list is ok. 

you need to check threads on sensor and on exhaust manifolt. they should match.


----------



## Johnny_Flash (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks !

zirconia and titania is a material, by the way 

i just ordered a 4wire universal one, hope it will fit ..


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

try looking a Sentra for parts... same motor


----------



## Umbongo (May 14, 2009)

*OXYGEN SENSOR*

I don't know if you got sorted with one or not but I've just found this one on ebay.

NISSAN PRIMERA P12 X-TRAIL FRONT LAMBDA OXYGEN SENSOR on eBay (end time 03-Nov-09 19:39:43 GMT)


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

They have all kinds of parts ....

Select the year, then make, model use Sentra which is the same motor, Xtrail you will not get good results.

NGK Spark Plugs Denso Spark Plugs Champion Spark Plugs Bosch Spark Plugs and Pulstar Pulse Plugs


That ebay link is for an older Xtrail, your motor is a QR25DE, if it's 2.5L


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

2002 to 2007 xtrails are same. t30 models. qr20de and qr25de. there is also one supercharged engine but very rare. some of them has different diesel engines. 2.2 DI to 2.0 DCI. actually t31 xtrail has same 2 liter engine with little modifications. so if product on link is really similar lambda sensor which xtrail has, it shoudl work. problem is the threads on sensor mount. they should match to exhaust manifold.


----------



## Johnny_Flash (Sep 19, 2009)

ok, so i ordered this bosch oxygen sensor for my x-trail, matched the colors on the wires, installed it ... left the motor running for a while, and it starts smoking (i think the sensor). not much, but there is smoke... 

also tried to reset the ECU with the "australian-forum-method), but the check engline light keeps on ...

what could this be ?


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

what kind of smoke is that? blue? white? black? even if my totally broken o2 sensor was on car, while it couldnt idle, intermitently stalling, showing no o2 sensor readings on obd scanner, with a broken and burnt tip on sensor , there was no smoke. can it be something else?

about australian method, it never worked for me. i reset ecu by obd scanner i bought over ebay. after resetting ecu, it takes some time to have smooth idling and getting performance back. it recalibrates it self.


----------



## Johnny_Flash (Sep 19, 2009)

well, i tried the other method with the gas pedal, and it worked, the light went off...

it was white smoke, but i'm not really sure where it came from, could as well be a tiny hole in the exhaust ...

so i tried my luck and went for a ride, and everything seems fine by now. How much time needs the ECU to check the o2 sensor again ? (it will give the same error if it still exists after clearing it, right ?)


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

white smoke it weird thing. white smoke can be related to coolant only if there is no burning paint on exhaust pipe or manifold.

you will consume almost two tanks of gas to fully calibrate ecu. consumption will be higher than usual then it will return back to normal. idling can be weird, and car can bu hunting at idle. actually it is counting warm up periods. but performance will be normal. so if you use your car for short trips and letting it cool down, it will take less time. as a note, OBD codes appear after predefined, and consequent warm up periods. for example o2 problems appear as a code after 3 warm ups with same problem detected on system. before the tip broken on sensor, my problem was re appearing after 70km in total, and 3 warm ups. after having a totally broken sensor, i did not need any check engine light anymore to understand something was wrong.

try to use lowest possible octane rating gasoline. after few tanks when you buy more octane rating one you will feel that car is accelerating better at low revs.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

or you can reset the ECU instead of burning 2 tank of gas.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

after each ecu reset, car start to re learn , re calibrate itself. so warm ups required. if you do several warm ups with shorter trips, this period will be shorter.


----------

